# AE Lock - do you use it?



## robindesigns (Nov 23, 2008)

Does anyone use the AE Lock button?  I have the Nikon D700 and am trying to experiment with using this button.

So if I go up to my subject and meter of the face, push that button, it should stay locked at that exposure, right?

Robin

http://www.robinlongphotography.com/blog


----------



## ann (Nov 23, 2008)

be sure you go into the menu and let the camera know if you are going to lock in exposure or focus. Also, hold that button down until you fire the shutter or it will release the information before you take the photo

or perhaps i should keep my mouth shut since don't have a 700 LOL.

i say the above as most cameras i have ever seen use the same function button for both.


----------



## rubbertree (Nov 23, 2008)

your manual will detail how to use it.


----------



## mrodgers (Nov 23, 2008)

I use the exposure lock button every time I take a photo.  It's on the half-shutter push and there's no way to change it.  I shoot in manual 90% of the time because of this reason.


----------



## rubbertree (Nov 23, 2008)

^ huh? the half shutter push is NOT the AE lock button.


----------



## Ls3D (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes.

-S


----------



## K_Pugh (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the D700 has the function of allowing the half shutter press to either lock or not lock the exposure. My D200 has, so I'd assume the D70 has this ability, too.

But your answer to your question is yes, you're right


----------



## mrodgers (Nov 23, 2008)

rubbertree said:


> ^ huh? the half shutter push is NOT the AE lock button.


You didn't ask, "do you use the AE lock on the d700?"  You simply asked "Does anyone use the AE Lock button?"  Then stated that you have a d700.  All cameras have AE lock.  I assumed you are asking in general if people use the AE lock.  Mine is on the half-shutter button push.


----------



## Phranquey (Nov 23, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> I use the exposure lock button every time I take a photo. It's on the half-shutter push and there's no way to change it. I shoot in manual 90% of the time because of this reason.


 
I don't know what brand you are shooting, but it doesn't do that on mine.  1/2 push will lock the focus in single-servo mode, but not the exposure.  In continuous-servo, focus and exposure will both continually readjust at 1/2 push.  I just checked it to be double sure before writing this.


----------



## Phranquey (Nov 23, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> You didn't ask, "do you use the AE lock on the d700?" You simply asked "Does anyone use the AE Lock button?" Then stated that you have a d700. All cameras have AE lock. I assumed you are asking in general if people use the AE lock. Mine is on the half-shutter button push.


 
Hmmm...didn't know that.


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm not sure what YOU guys are shooting but I shoot with a D700.  Half button press with default settings locks AE settings in place.  

Yes you can change it too.  You can reassign that function to any of at least 3 other buttons... 4 if you have the MB-D10 battery grip.

The D700 has more intricacies than you can shake a stick at.  I've ordered the Thom Hogan guide to the D700 and am eagerly awaiting it's delivery.  The factory manual is woeful and is missing a ton of useful info or is poorly explained.


----------



## Phranquey (Nov 23, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> I'm not sure what YOU guys are shooting but I shoot with a D700. Half button press with default settings locks AE settings in place.
> 
> Yes you can change it too. You can reassign that function to any of at least 3 other buttons... 4 if you have the MB-D10 battery grip.
> 
> The D700 has more intricacies than you can shake a stick at. I've ordered the Thom Hogan guide to the D700 and am eagerly awaiting it's delivery.


 
Shooting D2Xs.

I would think that AE lock on 1/2 push would get annoying, especially doing something like panning or a subject moving at or away from you, where the lighting situation could change while holding the button. I guess I am used to just hitting the button with my right thumb to where I don't even think about it.


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 23, 2008)

It is configurable, as I mentioned.  One can set it up in almost any manner desired and I heard that it does everything up to and including making one's coffee in the morning.

I am still looking for that function... lol


----------



## Battou (Nov 23, 2008)

Given my equipment is older than dirt I have absolutely no input beyond ansering the initial questions.

Yes, it locks the exposure settings into the camera.

I have it but I don't use it. Mine is considerably less complicated to use but utterly useless unless I have the lens in priority mode which I never do, that is actually more of a hassle to me than setting the aperture.


----------



## ksmattfish (Nov 24, 2008)

I shoot Canon, and I can set the exposure lock and AF to a variety of buttons via custom functions (I suspect Nikons can too).  I keep my exposure lock on the shutter release (1/2 press), and have mapped the AF to the old exposure lock button on the back of the camera.  It works great for me, except when I pick up a DSLR that's on the factory defaults.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Nov 24, 2008)

ksmattfish said:


> I shoot Canon, and I can set the exposure lock and AF to a variety of buttons via custom functions (I suspect Nikons can too).  I keep my exposure lock on the shutter release (1/2 press), and have mapped the AF to the old exposure lock button on the back of the camera.  It works great for me, except when I pick up a DSLR that's on the factory defaults.



i do this too....  disable the autofocus on half shutter and assign is to AE/AF lock instead...


----------



## gsgary (Nov 24, 2008)

No i use AE lock button to focus (back button focus)


----------



## roadkill (Nov 25, 2008)

I have mine set for the have shutter push as well sometimes.  Other wise I have the AE button set to lock when it's depressed once and either unlock when the shot is taken or when the  AE button is depressed a second time.


----------



## MikeBcos (Nov 25, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> All cameras have AE lock.



Just to be pedantic, I have 50 cameras here, and only five have AE lock. 

To answer the question, yes, I use AE lock all the time.


----------



## robindesigns (Nov 25, 2008)

Yea, the manual for the D700 is so vague with alot of things.  I usually use my AF-On button to focus and not the shutter release.  I should have been more specific, but yea, if I'm in Manual, it will lock. But if I'm shooting in Aperture mode, push the AE button, then move back to take the shot...the exposure changes.  There must be a way to set that button to lock WITHOUT holding it down the whole time, as I can hold it down and the AF-on button at the same time.

Thanks!
Robin


----------



## Hyra (Nov 26, 2008)

I am still trying to figure out the exact use for me of AE-Lock. And if i say AE Lock i mean the one that "meters the exposure on the subject and locks that", then compose the shot and it uses those settings.

Usually I kind of forget to experiment with it, and sometimes I do use it and results vary minimally.

I guess I'll have to look it up once again 

Ohw, and then there's this new AF lock as well on my 40d. Too many buttons! I like it


----------



## Flash Harry (Nov 26, 2008)

MikeBcos said:


> Just to be pedantic, I have 50 cameras here, and only five have AE lock.
> 
> To answer the question, yes, I use AE lock all the time.



but only on five out of fifty:lmao::lmao::lmao:, I use it constantly too on five of my six tools, the other is a 60's MF full manual bronica which has to be set using a hand meter, so really its locked as well. H


----------



## Warren_G (Nov 27, 2008)

I have never used it on my 40D, but since I got it and started picking up photography I have only used full manual mode. You take a lot of crappy pictures at first, but you sure learn about shutter and aperture in a hurry when you have to set it all yourself every time.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 27, 2008)

I rarely use it.  In situations where one would want to use it, I usually just switch to manual mode.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 27, 2008)

I have reconfigured mine to emit a tachyon particle beam that disrupts planet-side communications.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 27, 2008)

manaheim said:


> I have reconfigured mine to emit a tachyon particle beam that disrupts planet-side communications.


So you're the one that's responsible for my crappy cell phone signal...  :raisedbrow:


----------



## manaheim (Nov 27, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> So you're the one that's responsible for my crappy cell phone signal... :raisedbrow:


 
Me and Jordi LaForge, yah.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Nov 27, 2008)

Haha Josh, that emoticon is well placed.

Anyway, I don't use AE lock. I'd rather flick the thumbwheel once to vary the Exposure compensation than move my camera all around trying to lock exposure on something. It's kind of a hassle, in my dubious opinion.


----------



## Early (Nov 29, 2008)

robindesigns said:


> Does anyone use the AE Lock button?  I have the Nikon D700 and am trying to experiment with using this button.
> 
> So if I go up to my subject and meter of the face, push that button, it should stay locked at that exposure, right?
> 
> ...


What Ann says!  Hold the AEL button until exposure.  This is a must for bright backgrounds, and if you're not using flash for fill.  If you're metering on the face, you should use spot metering.


----------



## roadkill (Nov 30, 2008)

MikeBcos said:


> Just to be pedantic, I have 50 cameras here, and only five have AE lock.
> 
> To answer the question, yes, I use AE lock all the time.



What are all of your cameras?  Andwhat do you do?


----------



## Craddie (Dec 1, 2008)

I only use it in tricky high-contrast situations when I have to spot meter one spot and focus in another.....


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 1, 2008)

Nikon D700 function F7 (D3 function F6),  AE lock... used in another manner, if I am in A-mode (aperture priority), I can meter off EXACTLY what I want, hit the AE/AF lock button, lock in the exposure and then take several shots varying aperture (playing with the DOF), each time and the shutter speed compensates exactly... meaning, it doesn't re-meter in between shutter button presses.

If I click one notch on the aperture, it automatically clicks one notch on the shutter speed the other way to maintain that exact same exposure, so I can vary aperture several times, take several pictures and/or recompose and never lose that exact setting that I want.

Just a variation on a theme.  
I am sure other cameras can do this, but I don't think all can.


----------

